# recommend custom vivarium makers?



## elliotuk (Jan 1, 2012)

anyone know any really good custom vivarium builders that will build to any size and deliver in the UK?

I need an 8-9 foot viv for the tegu im gonna get, but struggling to find one that size.

cheers


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

elliotuk said:


> anyone know any really good custom vivarium builders that will build to any size and deliver in the UK?
> 
> I need an 8-9 foot viv for the tegu im gonna get, but struggling to find one that size.
> 
> cheers


I used Reptacular near Rochdale, good solid viv built to the exact size you want, great for Monitors and Tegs.

Dazzz


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 1, 2012)

Dazzz said:


> I used Reptacular near Rochdale, good solid viv built to the exact size you want, great for Monitors and Tegs.
> 
> Dazzz


ye was looking at them looks good, what size did you get for your tegu?

it says something about an electrics pack, whats that about? are there light fittings already installed or something? 

And since its a wooden viv and youre keeping your tegu humid do you need to treat the wood or do something to it to make it waterproof?

cheers


----------



## Dazzz (Nov 22, 2011)

elliotuk said:


> ye was looking at them looks good, what size did you get for your tegu?
> 
> it says something about an electrics pack, whats that about? are there light fittings already installed or something?
> 
> ...


Ours is 6.5ft x 4ft and 3.5ft high with a 1 ft deep runner at the front for our bosc, there is a light fitting included.

I used about a tube and a half of sealant on mine on every join inside the viv to protect it against damp.

Dazzz


----------



## powerblade272 (Nov 12, 2011)

Give Custom Aquairia a ring and ask for Mathew. He supplies alot of the pets at home and other reptile stores all over the country. He'll make exactly what you want to any shape and size. 01933 356894

Alec


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 1, 2012)

Dazzz said:


> Ours is 6.5ft x 4ft and 3.5ft high with a 1 ft deep runner at the front for our bosc, there is a light fitting included.
> 
> I used about a tube and a half of sealant on mine on every join inside the viv to protect it against damp.
> 
> Dazzz


when you say a 1ft deep runner what do you mean exactly? do you mean at the front the wooden part is 1foot high before the glass doors start to allow room for deep substrate?

had a look at reptacular looks good thanks


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi
I'm Julie from ViperVivs, we design and manufacture plastic vivariums.
Our website is www.vipervivs.com and is due to go live in the next week or so. At present all our vivs are at the studio being photographed for the website so I can't send you photos right now. I'll let you know when the website is live.
We are a long established business with 27 years experience fabricating and rotationally moulding quality plastic products. We have now added vivariums to our portfolio of products. Our knowledge and experience allows us to provide you with a high standard and quality product.
Our vivariums are created by skilled plastic fabricators, operating in a new 3,000sq ft workshop. We pride ourselves on a clean and professional environment. 
Made from polypropylene, we provide you with vivariums for your reptiles that are durable, strong, hygienic, easily cleaned and resistant to cleaning chemicals. As they cannot absorb and water, liquid or cleaning products they are not susceptible to mould or mildew allowing a healthy environment to protect your animals.
We have a range of standard sizes for both arboreal and terrestrial vivariums but we can also fabricate for a vivarium to suit your own bespoke requirements and dimensions – from one off vivariums to a whole shop fitout.
We will beat any genuine quote but never compromise on quality. We'll love to provide you with a quote.
I look forward to hearing from you.

Julie Garner, ViperVivs 0114 2481973


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 1, 2012)

ViperVivs said:


> Hi
> I'm Julie from ViperVivs, we design and manufacture plastic vivariums.
> Our website is www.vipervivs.com and is due to go live in the next week or so. At present all our vivs are at the studio being photographed for the website so I can't send you photos right now. I'll let you know when the website is live.
> We are a long established business with 27 years experience fabricating and rotationally moulding quality plastic products. We have now added vivariums to our portfolio of products. Our knowledge and experience allows us to provide you with a high standard and quality product.
> ...


thanks, i actually went ahead and bought a vivexotic modular but im beginging to regret it as its a pain to seal for humid environments.

the link you to your site doesnt work, will it be working soon?

thanks


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

elliotuk said:


> anyone know any really good custom vivarium builders that will build to any size and deliver in the UK?
> 
> I need an 8-9 foot viv for the tegu im gonna get, but struggling to find one that size.
> 
> cheers


Hi

I'm Julie from ViperVivs.
We design and fabricate bespoke/custom vivs.

Our website, www.vipervivs.com, is due to go live in the next week or so. As we speak all our vivs are at the studio being photographed for the website. I do have some photos of when we exhibited at the Doncaster show but can't attach them to this message. If you private message me your email addr I can forward them to you.

We are a long established business with 27 years experience fabricating and rotationally moulding quality plastic products. We have now added vivariums to our portfolio of products. Our knowledge and experience allows us to provide you with a high standard and quality product.
Our vivariums are created by skilled plastic fabricators, operating in a new 3,000sq ft workshop. We pride ourselves on a clean and professional environment. 
Made from polypropylene, we provide you with vivariums for your reptiles that are durable, strong, hygienic, easily cleaned and resistant to cleaning chemicals. As they cannot absorb and water, liquid or cleaning products they are not susceptible to mould or mildew allowing a healthy environment to protect your animals.
We have a range of standard sizes for both arboreal and terrestrial vivariums but we can also fabricate for a vivarium to suit your own bespoke requirements and dimensions – from one off vivariums to a whole shop fitout. 
We will beat any genuine quote but never compromise on quality.
We'd love to provide you with a quote, so if you let me have your specific requirements we can quote you a price.

Look forward to hearing from you.

Julie Garner, Viper Vivs, 0114 2481973


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

I hope their vivs are better than their ability to read forums


----------



## ViperVivs (Nov 10, 2011)

Meko said:


> I hope their vivs are better than their ability to read forums


Apologies, I duplicated my reply.

Yes, our website is due to go live in the next few days.

www.vipervivs.com


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

www.paragonvivs.com 

Uks biggest Plastic viv manufacturer: victory:


----------



## elliotuk (Jan 1, 2012)

raptor1 said:


> www.paragonvivs.com
> 
> Uks biggest Plastic viv manufacturer: victory:


do you have one of these yourself? any good?

it doesnt look as nice as the wooden ones tbh but then im sure its better for humid environments.....


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

elliotuk said:


> do you have one of these yourself? any good?
> 
> it doesnt look as nice as the wooden ones tbh but then im sure its better for humid environments.....


Hi,
well tbh I was the originator of these vivs, First introduced them in 2007 (rhinovivs) . If you follow my post from the very start, it will give you some idea of the development of these vivs.They were voted the best vivs by rfuk members too: victory: beating the likes of Herptek and Vision.

Bottom line is, if you just want the viv to look good, well I would go along the lines of melamine. But we all now that no matter how well you seal these vivs, eventually the waste from your snake will find its way into the joins, you end up with that awfull uric smell through out your house. Also the melamine begins to get wet, soggy etc .However, on the plus side these vivs are cheaper. 

Paragonvivs are aimed at the professional herp keeper, and seriouse hobbiest. They are a lot more expensive than the melamine vivs , but if you just look at the price of a the price of materials ,yes, plastic is very expensive compared to ply/meamine, and the manufacturing is a lot more labour intensive, plus the machining tools are a lote more costly.
So £ for £ the plastic vivs becomes a a better investment.

And yes they are much much better for humid enviroments.: victory:

Hope this helps you decide.
Alan


----------



## tortoise_table (Nov 12, 2011)

elliotuk said:


> anyone know any really good custom vivarium builders that will build to any size and deliver in the UK?
> 
> I need an 8-9 foot viv for the tegu im gonna get, but struggling to find one that size.
> 
> cheers


try www.tortoise-table.co.uk i know they do tortoise tables but note sure about vivs bought one in pst prices start around £39.00 and they deliver


----------

